# MTNL slashes broadband tariff by 50%



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 15, 2008)

Hope it hasn't been posted earlier.



> State-run Mahanagar Telecom Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today said it has reduced its broadband charges by 50 per cent in order to increase its broadband consumer base in the city*(New Delhi)*
> 
> "We have slashed the charges of our broadband service in the national capital by up to 50 per cent," company Executive Director (Delhi) A K Arora told reporters here.
> 
> ...


*NOT FOR MUMBAI CUSTOMER*.
omfg,burn their mumbai headquarters already!

Click to download the latest revised plans:
 *mtnldelhi.in/revised_bb.doc




> *Revised Unlimited Plans* in Delhi:
> 256 Kbps = *Rs 599*/- (earlier it was Rs 799/-)
> 512 Kbps = *Rs 1299*/-
> 
> ...


pwned.

p.s.:bleh....look at the typo in the thread title.....one of the many disadvantages of copy-pasting.


wait.....do I also see night unlimited plans have been done away?HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Count Dracula (Aug 15, 2008)

MTNL sucks.


----------



## chesss (Aug 15, 2008)

> Revised Unlimited Plans in Delhi:
> 256 Kbps = Rs 599/- (earlier it was Rs 799/-)


damn this is sweet.
I am paying 500 for 64kbps in airtel


----------



## hsr (Aug 15, 2008)

i hope that BSNL will also do the same


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^naah just increase the speed to 512kbps


----------



## Ph4x0r (Aug 15, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i hope that BSNL will also do the same




Hope so !


----------



## forever (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope someone introduces a decent Night Unlimited plan! Both airtel and MTNL have done away with them it seems


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2008)

yaa... they are first to slash the price..but soon Airtel and BSNL will also be doing.

BTW, I will be moving to MTNL 599 UL plan.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 15, 2008)

MTNL = sucks.
BSNL = rocks!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 15, 2008)

^^if you say so,.

I have been with MTNL for like 1.5years now and they have never failed me except some line problems sometimes.I would say downtime has been less than a week in those 18 months which is GREAT.It is reliable and delivers whats promised.

and er....NO WAITING PERIOD.You apply today and you have MTNL peeps standing at your doorsteps a few days later at max.(more often the same or next day).,beat that suxers.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 15, 2008)

ha beat me.. >.<


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2008)

Bsnl Rocks Always


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 15, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> ha beat me.. >.<



can't beat you ma friend.

TO all:he din't pay his net bill for months and what all his ISP did was just reduced his speeds from 6mbps to 2mbps.>.<

also,he don't use torrents much cus there is a FBI building within walking distance from his place.RS ftw!.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 15, 2008)

All the mtnl workers in mumbai are lazy dumbas* . I applied for mtnl broadband night unlimited plan , and the man responsible for setting up the connection said that it will take 2.5 months for setting up the connection even when i have mtnl landline connection in my house from last 20 years . My area is covered as shown in their website and my neighbour has mtnl connection so connectivity is not a problem . The only reason is that their people are very lazy to work .


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> can't beat you ma friend.
> 
> TO all:he din't pay his net bill for months and what all his ISP did was just reduced his speeds from 6mbps to 2mbps.>.<
> 
> also,he don't use torrents much cus there is a FBI building within walking distance from his place.RS ftw!.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> also,he don't use torrents much cus there is a FBI building within walking distance from his place.RS ftw!.


lolz *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/84.png


----------



## hullap (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the update TDH
shall be saving 200 rs a month now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
Or spending 500 more?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 15, 2008)

^^yea thats the problem now...

256UL+100calls-599.
512kbps+500calls-1299.

darn,they are smart people.:/.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

I see the devil getting tempted.
Get the 512K plan,500+512K UL calls ain't bad for 1299.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 16, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> All the mtnl workers in mumbai are lazy dumbas* . I applied for mtnl broadband night unlimited plan , and the man responsible for setting up the connection said that it will take 2.5 months for setting up the connection even when i have mtnl landline connection in my house from last 20 years . My area is covered as shown in their website and my neighbour has mtnl connection so connectivity is not a problem . The only reason is that their people are very lazy to work .


Not really...
There may not be Technical feasibility to provide you a connection.
Mostly it means that there is no empty port in DSLAM situated in your local exchange. 
so they must be waiting for new equipment to enhance capacity and provide more connections than current capacity.

This process usually takes time


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

MTNL suxz. I had applied for 849 NU 4 months back when my PL was starting. Now the PL, Exams, Vacation all are over and they still haven't changed it.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 16, 2008)

> *Revised Unlimited Plans* in Delhi:
> 256 Kbps = *Rs 599*/- (earlier it was Rs 799/-)
> 512 Kbps = *Rs 1299*/-
> 
> ...



why there is diffrent between this two city


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Cos MTNL Mumbai sucks. And MTNL Delhi doesnt.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 16, 2008)

lets see what bsnl does


----------



## L0rd_Aryan (Aug 16, 2008)

so, whats the total bill for you mtnl users?? are there any modem rents or any other charges included(except tax) ??

I'm using Airtel 128kbps for Rs. 699 , where the bill comes around Rs. 785 after taxes...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2008)

╬Switch╬ said:


> MTNL = sucks.
> BSNL = rocks!





And Airtel is the winner!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 16, 2008)

add Rs50 for router charges and then do 112.5% for total bill.

599plan=Rs730 Bill/month.


----------



## myhotdog (Aug 16, 2008)

you mean 599 rs only for phone+broadband+tax+rental etc ?


----------



## L0rd_Aryan (Aug 16, 2008)

As 599 plan can't be applied for anymore, I guess my Airtel conne. is better...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 16, 2008)

^^wtf naab?

you can apply for 599 plan RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2008)

MTNL rules in Delhi.


----------



## myhotdog (Aug 16, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> MTNL rules in Delhi.


you mean 599 rs only for phone+broadband+tax+rental etc ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 16, 2008)

599 for phone rent+256kbps UL +100 free calls.(called 599 combo plan)

add Rs50 for router rent and then add 12.5% tax.


----------



## anispace (Aug 16, 2008)

this really sucks. I can understand if there is a diff of a few 100rs or so but charging Rs.2000 more from Mumbai customers for the same plan. WTF? Cant we just sue their a**** for this discrimination


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 16, 2008)

Atlast someone has started the race...

Will have to wait to see how others will respond...

Hope airtel brings 512 below 1k Rs


----------



## myhotdog (Aug 16, 2008)

anispace said:


> this really sucks. I can understand if there is a diff of a few 100rs or so but charging Rs.2000 more from Mumbai customers for the same plan. WTF? Cant we just sue their a**** for this discrimination


delhi has better infrastructure for mtnl but in mumbai they don't have and some

mtnl is a sleeping giant

whenever mtnl wakes up . it shocked everyone


----------



## L0rd_Aryan (Aug 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Hope airtel brings 512 below 1k Rs



tht aint gonna happen bro...


to mtnl users(256kbps) :- whats the download speed u r getting?? 
On my 128 kbps Airtel, I get around 20 kbps daytime, and 36-38 kbps at night ...
And you ever face any downtime ??


----------



## myhotdog (Aug 17, 2008)

L0rd_Aryan said:


> tht aint gonna happen bro...
> 
> 
> to mtnl users(256kbps) :- whats the download speed u r getting??
> ...


ager tu such bal raha hai @ 128kpbs phir tu phokat main co. change mat kar mtnl par itni badiya service nahi hai beedu


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2008)

who cares about MTNL. 

Better go for BSNL or Airtel


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 17, 2008)

^You seriously don't know about MTNL then.


----------



## anispace (Aug 17, 2008)

desiibond said:


> who cares about MTNL.
> 
> Better go for BSNL or Airtel



arre u dont have a choice btw mtnl and bsnl. Both r State run Telecom providers. If u live in Mumbai n Delhi.. U have only MTNL while for the rest of the country its BSNL.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

anispace said:


> arre u dont have a choice btw mtnl and bsnl. Both r State run Telecom providers. If u live in Mumbai n Delhi.. U have only MTNL while for the rest of the country its BSNL.



Ohhh...
Thats why ...
But still MTNL is better than Airtel.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 17, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Ohhh...
> Thats why ...
> But still MTNL is better than Airtel.


I dont agree with you. I have just taken MTNL broadband, and in span of 17 days, I have faced 4 long downtime. Customer care is worst, they dont pick up the phone, and when they pick-up.... they have no solution.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 17, 2008)

the main thing is that MTNL Delhi is facing alot of competition which is not the case with MTNL mumbai. In  mumbai, MTNL is monopoly like MS, In Delhi it is underdog like Apple!


----------



## myhotdog (Aug 17, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> the main thing is that MTNL Delhi is facing alot of competition which is not the case with MTNL mumbai. In  mumbai, MTNL is monopoly like MS, In Delhi it is underdog like Apple!


ka bol rahe ho babu


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2008)

chesss said:


> damn this is sweet.
> I am paying 500 for 64kbps in airtel



What! which plan is that....I was paying 700 for 256kbps unlimited and now I have 512 unlimited for 1200....... with speeds never getting down below 500kbps.......and a very acceptable customer service.........
MTNL n BSNL both sux in their customer care dept. and infrastructure as well.



ravi_9793 said:


> I dont agree with you. I have just taken MTNL broadband, and in span of 17 days, I have faced 4 long downtime. Customer care is worst, they dont pick up the phone, and when they pick-up.... they have no solution.



yep thats what I said.....fully agree with Ravi.......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 17, 2008)

One Update:
Today I got my second bill from MTNL, they have overcharged Rs. 500/-. When I called MTNL customer care, they told me that yes it is overcharged but he can't help. I need to talk to some other persons, and gave me few numbers. When I called on those number, no one picked the phone. I will try again tomorrow, and if problem is not solved I will have to visit sanchar hatt.

I will say MTNL is worst BB service of India.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 17, 2008)

Airtel Rocks and it will soon come up with some awesome plans


Hope so...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 17, 2008)

I want 2mbps UL under 1k........and most importantly use of new technologies to reduce pings,do away with router sh!t already.Pings are more important than speeds.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 17, 2008)

and I love my plan around Rs 750 including taxes .

Rs 400 free usage (land line or broadband or both) + 100 for router + 100 night unlimited + taxes = Rs 750

day speed :- 256 kbps

night speed :- 512 kbps


----------



## L0rd_Aryan (Aug 18, 2008)

myhotdog said:


> ager tu such bal raha hai @ 128kpbs phir tu phokat main co. change mat kar mtnl par itni badiya service nahi hai beedu



ofcourse bro, i m getting tht speed... and i wrote tht so, MTNL users here would post the speeds they are getting..



sam9s said:


> I was paying 700 for 256kbps unlimited and now I have 512 unlimited for 1200....... with speeds never getting down below 500kbps



What plan u were using for 256kbps, I guess you were paying 772 w/o taxes instead of 700


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 18, 2008)

Whatever it is, I don't want BSNL to take away the happy hours plan. It'll be a serious blow to all of us


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 19, 2008)

Why cant Mumbai have such plans????
Mumbai MTNL sucks to the core....
Too much Downtime
Horrible plans
Rotten CC

Y cant they implement Delhi plans in Mumbai?
Akhir Mumbai mein kyaa kamii hai?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Whatever it is, I don't want BSNL to take away the happy hours plan. It'll be a serious blow to all of us



cORRECT.
I cant imagine my life without it.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

I think its time they launch high speed plans like 4mbps / 8mbps (with night unlimited atleast).


----------



## dr.rdb (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys i am frm Kolkata . here bsnl jst rocks !!

@ Rs 500 + S.T. (HOME 500 COMBO)

I get >>

upto 2 Mbps dwnlld speed,upld speed 256kbps
Free usage :1.5 GB
Night unlimitd (2 am to 8 am)
Free calls landline : 175 @ as per ONE INDIA Plan


night unlimited@2Mbps speed means u can dwnld around 100 GB in a month !!

*BSNL ROCKS!!*


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

^Its time they should provide 2mbps _Without Any Limits_
And the plan you are talking about was launched 1year ago


----------



## dr.rdb (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm guys i knw dat plan is there a long tym b4 , bt as MTNL slashes their tariff ..... ppl r talkin abt 4 Mbps speed connection frm bsnl for home users and 1Mbps Unlimited plans wth lower rental .... and we hope bsnl also may slash their tariff also !! BSNL has a major meeting on 27th august!! ma crossing fingers ......


----------

